# Anyone have pics of a 23RS?



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi all. Looking for pics from the side just to see what it looks like length wise. I'm pretty sure we're going with the 21RS just for saftey sake with our Grand but I'm just curious.

Thanks!! Mike.


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We also struggled with the same decision.....actually I wanted the 26RS and my husband wanted the 21RS, so we have compromised and ordered the 23RS. I can't wait to get it! Ended up ordering without actually seeing the inside! We were in the 21 and 26, but with 3 kids I thought the bottom queen bunk would be easier. Plus we were worried about the weight of the 26 with our TV. Here are a couple links that we found that had decent pictures of those two models, this was actually the ad we used to get our local dealer to come down in price.

23RS http://koa.rvtraderonline.com/addetail.html?64867902

21RS http://koa.rvtraderonline.com/addetail.html?51089634

Good Luck!

Renee'


----------



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Renee! I've seen those, too. How does your Mountaineer tow the 23RS? How is the power and handling?

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We are hoping it will tow nicely, the new Outback hasn't come in yet(hopefully only 2 or 3 more weeks). We got the Mountaineer in November, with the V-8 with the tow package, which gave it the 3.73 gear ratio and towing weight of 7,140. All the various RV dealers at the camper shows assured us we could tow a 26. In the end we decided we'd rather be safe than sorry and went with the smaller unit. We have used it to pull our pop-up out so we can sell it before the Outback comes in, which was a huge difference from the mini-van we used to have!

Renee'


----------



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow.. that sounds great! What is the actual length of the 23RS? Do you know what type of hitch setup you're using? Hope everything goes well once you pick it up! When are you guys picking it up? So if you don't mind me asking, what did you guys end up paying for it? Please do let me know how it tows!!

Thanks. Mike.


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We ended up paying $15,499 for the TT, and then $625 for the hitch set up. Plus of course 6% MI sales tax. I think we ended up 17,300 out the door.

After finding this site and realizing how many different kinds of hitch set ups there are I am in the process of trying to find out what kind this dealer sells. All I know is that it is a draw-tite WD hitch and bar system, sway control, and brake controller. I guess now I have to call him back and find out if the sway is friction or duel cam, seems most people here like the duel cam better. Also from everything we read most prefer the Podigy brake controller so I want to see if he'll use that instead.

The Outback brochure says the exterior length is 24'11", I am assuming that includes the hitch, but since I have never actually seen it I don't know for sure.

We placed our order on March 5th and they told us approximately 6 weeks, so hopefully by the end of April we'll have it. I really don't care for the oven, I like the cooktops and microwave, but I'd rather have another cupboard instead of an oven. I am hoping that will speed our order up if we arn't waiting for that.

We'll let you know how it goes.

Renee'


----------

